# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Steken in Elleboog

## Koo

Hallo,
Ik zit hier met een probleempje en vroeg me af of een van jullie hier ervaring mee heeft. Half jaar geleden is me elleboog naar *buiten verstuikt* tijdens het stoeien. Ik hoorde 2 kraken en het deed enorm veel pijn, dag erna naar het ziekenhuis geweest waar ik een *rongtenscan* kreeg. Uitslag negatief, niks aan de hand. Bleef last houden van me elleboog dus ben toen naar fysiotherapeut gestuurd, deze kon na een aantal behandelingen ook niks meer voor me betekenen. Dus ben ik weer teruggegaan naar de huisarts die me weer doorverwees naar poli orthopedie, ik heb vervolgens een* MRI-scan gehad en CT-scan* maar beiden vertoonden niks. Het probleem zit in het kracht zetten met de triceps, zodra ik dit doe krijg ik *steken bij de aanhechting van spieren en elleboog* waardoor ik geen kracht kan zetten met me linkerelleboog. Bovendien steekt er een stukje uit bij me elleboog, soort van een bultje en knakt die voortdurend. De artsen hadden geen raad meer voor me over dus weet ik nu niet meer wat te doen? Heeft iemand ervaring hiermee of weet iemand hoe dit zit met verzekering als je naar een private instituut gaat?

----------


## tangram

Zelf is het eerste wat ik doe Arnica Flora(de groene) op de beschadigde plek smeren(maximaal 3x daags).

Nu het al even terug gebeurde(Arnica is het effectiefst direct na het ontstaan van het euvel) kun je Johannesolie proberen.
Mij heeft dit middel al vaker afdoend gediend.
Dat wil niet zeggen dat dat voor iedereen altijd geldt.
Johannesolie wordt niet vergoed.

Sterkte en succes ermee gewenst,
Albert

----------

